# Aladdin - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1993



## HansZimmer

While we await the outcome of the poll of the Talkclassical best film score award - 1992, I begin to put together the material for 1993.

In 1993, Alan Menken won the "Best Original Score" statuette again.

Below I post a video with the best parts of the orchestral suite he composed for the animated film "Aladdin".







In this youtube playlist you can listen to the whole suite: playlist

What do you think of this score? Is it good? Is it bad?


Below instead I put the video of Alan Menken who is called on stage to take the Oscar.


----------

